# Three Havens' 2015 waiting thread! :)



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Now that both Twinkles and Bee have passed their "three week" heat mark, I'm fairly certain that both have settled.  Patti, we'll just have to wait and see. She'll probably drop kids when I'm not looking. :lol:

I'm very excited, and nervous as always! I do have a question. With Nigerian Dwarves, when should I start giving pregnant Twinkles (a first freshener) some grain? I read something about not giving too much too early and I want to be careful. I don't want big kids, but I want healthy ones. 

Busy Bee tends to give us thrifty, large kids without any grain so I'm not giving her any. No need to cook monster babies.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I usually start grain a month before they are due. It depends on the condition of the doe. I've got one that stays borderline of what some people might chunk t turn me in for starving her no matter how much I feed her. Thus she gets grain year round. Others dont need grain until after they kid. Mostly, when/if is see her starting to lose weight I start grain.
Can't wait to see your kiddos!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , thats a good question Danielle. I read that if they are on grain already , be careful cutting them down since it can do more harm then good. But like you said , no need to cook big babies. So , if they aren't on any grain , i think it would be like the last couple of months the grain would really benefit the doe. Im very interested to read what others have to say.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very excited to see your babies D ! Very excited to see Twinkles !!!!
And of course Bee and Pattie  Specially Bee  Bill and HoneyBee say "hay" :-D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha, I'm excited too, Laura! Should be some stunner kids.   

Ranger, all of my does are easy keepers ... they are on straight alfalfa, loose minerals, and water with ACV. I don't want to deny them something good but I don't want them being fat or growing the babes too big. :laugh: Especially Twinkles - she was bred at 9 months (big girl) and I want to be sure she grows well but doesn't have kids that are too large.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to do some searching on here….i know there was a good thread on this not too long ago. I remember reading that the grain does have benefits towards the end of the pregnancy...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that's what I'm remembering. I think it was the last 50 days ...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My memory is really shot , lol… but i swear i read that here .
I going looking


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine always get a little grain, but I don't up it until after they kid. 

My first doe of the year is day 150 on Jan 31st. I just have one thing to say. WHY DOES THE LAST MONTH TAKE SO LONG!!!! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

audrey said:


> Mine always get a little grain, but I don't up it until after they kid.
> 
> My first doe of the year is day 150 on Jan 31st. I just have one thing to say. WHY DOES THE LAST MONTH TAKE SO LONG!!!! LOL!


Hold on Audry , your so close  You can do it , lolol. I know its so hard , the last month drags ! Get all the rest you can now , cause you know darn well rest is just a four letter word once the time is near , lol..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Now that we're only 3 months away from the first kidding (eek, how did that happen so fast!) I'm trying to remember if I'm doing everything they need. :lol:

Minerals
Alfalfa
Fresh water
Selenium closer to kidding date
Copper if needed
Hoof trim 5 weeks prior
Raspberry a month prior
Vitamin C starting a week prior.
Grain??

I'm not making this too hard for myself now am I?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

D , your always prepared and handle it all with ease , i have no doubt you can handle anything thrown your way  But all will be fine honey , don't you worry  I know , easier said then done , lol.. Breather you will be fine. I know the feeling , Lilly is due in April !!!!! 
You want to see someone panic , just wait , lol...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got it. Everything will be fine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I watch Twinkle's growth and judge if she needs grain by that ... she is growing quite well on the alfalfa. 

I'm excited about the kids! Bee is already waddling around. Wonder how many she's got in there this time ... we've had twins, quads, and twins from her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pictures ?  :-D Please….:-D


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cdt?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

you haven't seen panic wait til mine get closer It will be their first time and my first time I think I better find some quiet pills. lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

sassykat6181 said:


> Cdt?


I've chosen not to CD/T during pregnancy, but I may later on. We haven't CD/T'd for a couple of years now and I prefer not to, but I'm still researching the pros and cons. :thumb:



Frosty said:


> you haven't seen panic wait til mine get closer It will be their first time and my first time I think I better find some quiet pills. lol


I so get you! This will be Bee's fourth kidding, and she has always done very well. Her daughter is quite healthy, but it will be her first time. Patti, if she got bred, will also be a first timer.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This picture does not show off Busy Bee's right side well. the bulge pops from one side to the other, haha! She's getting wide, and deep. I'm thinking twins again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww look at Bee's tummy , so cute  I guess i see twins too , it would be nice for her , two would be a breeze ! I will be watching her , she has such gorgeous babies  Her tummy bulge does some traveling , thats funny , lol..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Due date is April, so she has some growing yet to do! Oh boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does she usually have twins?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Twins ? HA ! She's a quad girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , i got my Bill and HoneyBee from her  She has gorgeous babies !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She had twins her first freshening, quads her second, and twins her third.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I felt baby Bee kids kick!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :clap: Isn't it the coolest thing , when you feel that first kick in their tummy  It gave me such a awesome feeling that , yes we will be having babies soon  Such a fun time to be looking forward to those bouncing bundles of love , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

After seeing all these posts about quads and quints, I'm starting to feel some trepidation, lol! She is big. That right side is big and her stomach is very low. She is not uncomfortable yet, but she is only 2 and a half months bred.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Two months to go for Bee, and she is starting to groan quietly and doesn't like lying down for long periods. I think her kids were pressing on her organs because she had a couple of snorty breaths when she was grazing, then returned to breathing normally. Other than that she has a healthy appetite, good eyelid colors, and is active. I'm thinking triplets for Bee, mayyybe quads. 

Twinkles has three months to go, and has an adorable baby bump started up. I am halfway thinking a single or twins for her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy Bee's baby bump! Any guesses, guys? We've got six weeks to go. 2012 she had twins, 2013 quads, 2015 twins again. 

She got her last hoof trim and her first CD/T shot today.  Was super good for both. Tiny little udder started! SO excited.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to get a picture of Twinkles - all the sudden POP she has a baby bump! And she's growing really well on her diet of alfalfa pellets, grain, and hay. I'm thinking twins for Twinkles, and *siiigh* possibly quads for Bee.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee has had a serious baby bump growth spurt. What is even going on. Bee. No. Bee, how many are you going to have? D:

And Twinkles still has an adorable bump. She has 8 weeks to go, Bee has 5.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness they have gotten big!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know, Bee is very full and getting more uncomfortable. I hate to think quads again but seems like that's what it is. Babies are very active, I feel all sorts of ninja moves being pulled in there. :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well hopefully they ninja their way out of there with no problems.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Baby Ninja Goats!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hear you can get a pretty penny for registered baby ninja goats 
Bee is huge !!!!!!!! That's a serious baby bump Danielle !!!!
The biggest I've seen her was when she was carrying HB and my Bill , but this bump is a close second IMO. 
Very excited to see what both ladies bless you with !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Watching


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee lost her mucus plus - she always does the month before delivery. Her udder continues to fill, and her kids are very active.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet she does her usual for kidding.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Last copper bolus until kidding. I want to look into buying a filter as I am having to bolus more often than I'd like. I don't want to over-do it, but I want my girls to have what they need to bring these kids in okay. We had some fish-tails and rough coats, so it was time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Getting closer


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarf people, when do your does usually kid? I'm wondering what tends to be a "normal" bracket of time to take off from work to watch them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh! And we felt Twinkle's kid(s) for the first time tonight. Hoping she has twins like her momma had her FF.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had mine go 5 days early to 5 days late lol! 
But most don't go more then a few days over for me..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good to know! Oh and is it common to give the calcium drench beforehand? Will it hurt them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I only do it when I feel they need it. But I don't think it will hurt to give them some of you want...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Exactly a week until Bee is 145. My seasonal job is over for a couple of months, so I'm going to get things all cleaned up, and watch her closely. She shows no sign of going any time soon. She has an udder, but it's far from tight. Ligs still solid. Kids are less active than they were but I can still feel them - I think they're getting squished, lol! Still thinking twins or triplets due to her being relatively comfortable. 

Twinkles also has an active lil ninja in there. No udder yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like your job schedule worked out perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you will be home with them ! What a huge relief that must 
be for you ! 

Come on Bee and Twinkles , don't drive momma up a wall , be nice to her and do everything textbook…….:angel smiley:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee usually gets me going a couple of times before she kids. Tonight her udder is actually fuller than this morning, but not tight yet. Ligs still there. But her tummy is starting to drop. Felt kids so I still think a couple days at least, but boy are we close.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee is looking "worried" tonight. Udder full, but not strutted. Felt kids. She'll hold off another couple days, I think. Twinkles (due May 3rd) has a tiny FF udder the size of an orange started. :lol: Soo cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , hang in there Bee , your a seasoned girl , you can do this 
I can't wait to see what Twinkles gives you !!!!!
Bee has a special place in my heart though  
She has a fan club here


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ligs are there, but low. I feel like they went last night, but came back. I may have seen some warm up contractions. She is acting different today. She ate her alfalfa pellets with gusto, but wouldn't touch her hay until later on. When I go out to check, she wants me close. Today is 143.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Starting to feel the pre-kidding panic. :lol: Or maybe it's sleep deprivation?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Soon then. Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You'll do fine!!  good luck and thinking PINK!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

145. Chillin and snacking. :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have three on 146


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think she'll go the night of 146. Which is /fantastic/ because my mom has work the next day. Feel my sarcasm. :laugh: She usually goes on 144, so we thought we'd have kids by now!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My Sally (nd) went on 144 last year with a big 5lb buckling. I didn't think he was going to fit, and he was head only. Ligs getting softer. Hoping for twins


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

The wait is almost over!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Next check at 4am. She has one lig, and breaths hard when lying down, but that's pretty normal for this stage. I don't think it'll be tonight but it may be. I'm thinking tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No change on Bee. I did have a question - we're thinking Twinkles (FF) may have a single. Not positive, but she's due May 3rd and just isn't that big. Should we stop feeding her grain so the kid doesn't get too big? I have been feeding her about a cup and a half every day (that's about all she'll eat) to help her grow and get proper nutrition. She gets alfalfa pellets too, hay, and raspberry. I want to give her what she needs but I don't want to encourage a monster kid, especially if it's a buck kid.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine get 1 cup of 18% sweet twice a day. Everyone one feeds differently


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your girls are on 147 now right? We're almost there! :hammer: :coffee2:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 1 nd and 2 boers on 147 today. None seem ready. Ugh. 4 more due into next week.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck , how exciting ! :woohoo::dance::hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Busy Bee needs to get busy!:mopping::laundry:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Big Mommas 148 today


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think she's going to go tonight. Good golly, Bee! :lol: She's moaning and groaning but she still has low ligs, no streaming, udder not tight, and kid movement. Do you think I should check her more than every 5 hours?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish I could tell you....I stayed for 3 nights in the garage with my goats until they kidded :lol: I did notice this year though how Daisy's udder strutted before kidding. She moaned and groaned for weeks! Her ligs are hard to go by, and she ate right up until giving birth....and look what Clarabelle did...for crying out loud, really??? She was giving birth and eating! :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have my baby monitors and camera setup. Was a lifesaver last year


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Annie went on Day 143 last kidding and today she popped on 149. The difference? Last time she had bucks, this time does. :-D Hope Bee goes SOON!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I hope she has does! And we are planning on a kid cam next year - I have a seasonal job and I'm out of work over the summer, so I don't have the funds to spend on it this year. Next year I'll start saving in advance for it.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought the Tenvis off eBay. It's a Chinese knockoff, but it was only $45 shipped. It's great because it can be wired or wireless and has night vision


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How far is your barn? Ours is probably a little less than 500 feet away, made of concrete, with a metal roof. The camera I was looking into was $500 to meet my barn's requirements.

Bee seems to have lost her ligs. I can maybe feel one if I dig for it, but this is the first time so far this year that they've been so low and haven't come back up. Her tail-head is raised. Udder seems fuller. Just in time for it to rain all day so I have to walk in the rain to the barn and check on her through the day. :lol: And of course today is the day my mom is working. :lol: :shocked:

Hoping she holds off until mom is back.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not far, maybe 100 feet. Stone foundation, built into side of hill, wood siding, metal roof (built in 1849)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think sallys ligs are gone  let's race lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Bee doing Danielle ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee's ligs are gone, and she is in labor. However, she is just in the "contract and moan" stage of labor, which according to a breeder friend (whom I texted to check) can last awhile. :roll:

We did put our fingers in (much to her protest) and there was nothing presenting, so we're going to wait and check on her in an hour. If we get the sense she needs more help we can go in farther, but she hasn't given me that feel yet. No bubbles or amber. She can tend to be a lazy pusher so hopefully we'll know when she's getting down to business, as apposed to just contracting.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I win!!! Single buckling from Sally


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Close second place! Bee had triplets! Textbook; two does and a buck.  Robin, Nightingale, and Hawkins. 

And don't worry, Robin can stand, I just had to attach that picture of her being a dweeb. :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> I win!!! Single buckling from Sally


Congratulations :fireworks: Soooooo , where is our picture :thinking:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

threehavens said:


> close second place! Bee had triplets! Textbook; two does and a buck.  Robin, nightingale, and hawkins.
> 
> And don't worry, robin can stand, i just had to attach that picture of her being a dweeb. :lol:


YAY for Bee:stars: They are soooo adorable 
Great names Danielle  LOVE Robin , lol&#8230;
So glad everything went easy for all of you , you've had enough drama last year ! 
Enjoy your new babies , give Bee a hug from HB and Bill :hugs:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was so thankful for such an easy time. Bee was too! And the kids were so strong from the start, wanting to bop around already.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What adorable little cuties!!!  
Congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome  So glad you got two doelings!! They are so cute !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twinkles is going through the last leg of her pregnancy now. She has an adorable little FF udder and is carrying the kid(s) well. Doesn't seem ready yet but it's hard to tell with the first timers. We got a camera and are planning to set it up tonight. Sunday the 3rd will be 145 for her. 

We're also dealing with a bit of an eye issue in the herd, but Terramycin is doing a great job clearing it up. Hopefully anyone who needs treatment will get it over with before the next batch of kids come in, lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds exciting! Hopefully the eye issues will clear up quickly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no , sorry your herd has this eye thing going around , i hope they all clear up quickly for you ! I have no doubt they will , your always ontop of things over there  Good luck with Twinkles , i bet your excited 
How's Gypsy's leg ? Is it Gypsy that sprained her leg ? Sorry if i got the name wrong


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , what kind of camera did you end up getting and are you happy with it ? Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gypsy's leg got better the next day. Goofball must have jumped from a high ledge and sprained it. 

We bought a wireless camera from Riverwind Supply; we're going to try it out tonight or tomorrow, so I'll let you know how that goes. ray:

It's hard for me to tell when to stop treating the eyes. Patti's looks perfect, except it is still just the tiniest bit more watery than the other. I want to be done with it but I need to be thorough. I know there are allergies going around too so I'm trying to judge who has allergies and who may have pinkeye.

Bee's milk is a touch "goatie" which in my experience usually means she needs copper. So I'm going to bolus her today. I CMT tested her milk yesterday to be safe and as far as I can tell, the results were perfect. So that's good! :lol: 

Oh I need a nap. A couple days long nap. :lol: :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Totally unexpected! It happened so fast. This morning Twinkles looked nowhere near delivery. A few hours later, and her ligs were gone, udder was full, she was contracting and calling. 4PM we were blessed with a gorgeous single doeling.

That ends our kidding season. 3 girls, one boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

